# HDR Photography



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2009)

I took this HDR image today :-







I kinda like how it has come out. I always wanted to try a HDR image, just to have a go. If you don't know what a HDR image is, its when you take three separate exposures and merge them into one image. Some of them are a bit gimmicky, but I found these landscape shots which look beautiful.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't like the guitar one much, but the last 3 are cool.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 17, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Don't like the guitar one much, but the last 3 are cool.



Ha ha  I tried but thanks anyway


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool. A lot of times I just redo exposures with Photoshop then combine them into one. Don't have the patience much to do HDR + I don't carry a tripod with me


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah the guitar one looks unrealistic/a bit overdone, but if that's what you were going for then why not! 

I've been looking into vertoramic HDR shots recently, there are some fantastic photographers out there using the techniquem soe making it look very natural, others completely whacky and cool.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 19, 2009)

I fount this one on google!


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought this skyline was awesome.


----------



## Zak1233 (Apr 19, 2009)

i love HDR photography, flickr has endless amounts of it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 19, 2009)

Uber Mega said:


> Yeah the guitar one looks unrealistic/a bit overdone, but if that's what you were going for then why not!



Apart from actually merging the 3 images into a HDR, its unedited 

I probably could've used another 2 exposures, but for a first try I don't think its bad.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 19, 2009)

This just became my new computer desktop picture


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> This just became my new computer desktop picture


 
I knew you liked old rusty stuff so I thought I'd post that one.

Rust + HDR = unbelievable win


----------



## Stitch (Apr 21, 2009)

I just don't like how big its become - its definitely the newest fashion in photography, like flattened fifth chords in metal and super high contrast in metal videos. Looks incredible when done properly. Johanne over at Abandoned Places does it occasionally and his results are inspiring.


----------

